# Buyer Beware Timeshare Warehouse



## rrlongwell (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320963999581?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Here is the featured headline:

WYNDHAM FAIRFIELD TIMESHARE 526,000 ANNUAL YEAR POINTS SMOKY MOUNTAINS TENNESSEE

Here is what shows up later:

Wyndham Club Access 526,000 Annual Year Points 

If I did the math right his monthly fees are coming out to $4.60 per 1000 points ($202 his stated monthly fee times 12 equals $2424.  $2424 divided by 526,000 points = $4.60).  

Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.89
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.53

$5.42 is the combined rate per 1000 points and not the $4.60 that is indicated.

Here is the stated penality if you do not take this timeshare after bidding:

THIS IS AN AUCTION LISTING FOR THE SALE OF THIS TIMESHARE AND NON-PAYING BIDDERS WILL BE FILED AS WELL AS NEGATIVE FEEDBACK LEFT AND LISTING FEES RECOVERED. DO YOUR DILIGENCE BEFORE YOU BID, WE ARE HAPPY TO ANSWER ALL QUESTIONS PRIOR TO YOU PLACING YOUR BID.


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 17, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.89
> Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.53


I'm not sure where you got these numbers, but I think they are incorrect.  

When I do the math based on my own _actual_ account assessments, I get the following:

HOA assessment for 2012: $3.97
Program fee for >500K points: $.51
Total: $4.48

If anything, I think the seller's listed MF figures are a little OVERstated...not understated.


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 17, 2012)

After reading closer, I see Wyndham Club ACCESS.  Our account is a regular Wyndham account, so that could be the difference.

Or the lister could have listed the type of Wyndham holding incorrectly.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 17, 2012)

JimMIA said:


> After reading closer, I see Wyndham Club ACCESS.  Our account is a regular Wyndham account, so that could be the difference.
> 
> Or the lister could have listed the type of Wyndham holding incorrectly.



You may want to do a fact check before casting stones.  

CLUB WYNDHAM® Access:

Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.89
Maintenance Fees: (86,000 / 1000) * $4.89 = $420.54 
Total HOA Fee: (86,000 / 1000) * $4.89 = $420.54 

Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.53
Program Fee: (86,000 / 1000) * $0.53 = $45.58

For your information, here are the real Smokey Mountain numbers as they appear on my assessment section for the contract involved:

Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.17
Maintenance Fees: (77,000 / 1000) * $3.18 = $244.86 
Reserve Fund: (77,000 / 1000) * $0.88 = $67.76 
Property Tax: (77,000 / 1000) * $0.11 = $8.47 
Total HOA Fee: (77,000 / 1000) * $4.17 = $321.09 

Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.53
Program Fee: (77,000 / 1000) * $0.53 = $40.81

If I did the addition right, that come to $4.70 per thousand points at Smokey Mountain.


----------



## bshmerlie (Aug 17, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320963999581?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Here is the stated penality if you do not take this timeshare after bidding:
> 
> THIS IS AN AUCTION LISTING FOR THE SALE OF THIS TIMESHARE AND NON-PAYING BIDDERS WILL BE FILED AS WELL AS NEGATIVE FEEDBACK LEFT AND LISTING FEES RECOVERED. DO YOUR DILIGENCE BEFORE YOU BID, WE ARE HAPPY TO ANSWER ALL QUESTIONS PRIOR TO YOU PLACING YOUR BID.



I personally don't have a problem with that.  Shouldn't the buyer do research before they place a bid?  Get all your questions answered first and don't waste the sellers time.  They pay money to list these auctions.   If there is false or inaccurate information in the listing then that is a valid reason for canceling but not just because you changed your mind.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 17, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> I personally don't have a problem with that.  Shouldn't the buyer do research before they place a bid?  Get all your questions answered first and don't waste the sellers time.  They pay money to list these auctions.   If there is false or inaccurate information in the listing then that is a valid reason for canceling but not just because you changed your mind.



Listing a timeshare on ebay costs $35 (insertion fee) plus $35 upon sale. If the buyer does not go through with the sale that second $35 is still billed. To get it back the seller has to open a case with ebay


----------



## ronparise (Aug 17, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320963999581?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Here is the featured headline:
> 
> ...



So whats your point?...some ebay sellers make mistakes...

nothing new there.

Whats your advice..dont deal with this seller?, dont buy on ebay?, always buy from the developer?   or what?


Have you notified the seller of his mistake?  If not why not.

The message here is buyer beware......and to know the product before you bid


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 17, 2012)

ronparise said:


> So whats your point?...some ebay sellers make mistakes...
> 
> nothing new there.
> 
> ...



Yes, I asked the seller and here is the response:

"Dear rrlongwell,Ths is a clus wyndham access contract with everything included in the 202 per month. Let me know if you have any additional questions.- timeshare_warehouse"

Regarding your comment on buyer beware, that is what I think I indicated, buyer beware in the title of thread.  I am pleased that you agree with the underlying basic point of the message.  Buyer beware.

My message hopefully would be, for Smokey Mountain and other resorts I own at, please do not mislead people on significant issues.  That could, under some circumstances, lead the Resort into a position that they would have to defend something that they had no involvement in.

If I understand your post regarding the fees charged by E-Bay, a re-seller that misleads or misrepresents a timeshare does have a recourse through E-Bay against the poor unsuspecting buyer that figures this out before closing.  Specifically, they can open a case against the buyer?


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 18, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> You may want to do a fact check before casting stones.


You might want to read more than one sentence before hyperventilating.  

If you did, you'd notice that 2 MINUTES after my first post, I noticed the cause of my misunderstanding and posted it.  

Also, I have to say that I have a lot more confidence in a seller with *551 eBay reviews with 100% positive feedback* than I do in someone who freaks out at what was probably just a simple mistake by the lister.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 18, 2012)

JimMIA said:


> You might want to read more than one sentence before hyperventilating.
> 
> If you did, you'd notice that 2 MINUTES after my first post, I noticed the cause of my misunderstanding and posted it.
> 
> Also, I have to say that I have a lot more confidence in a seller with *551 eBay reviews with 100% positive feedback* than I do in someone who freaks out at what was probably just a simple mistake by the lister.



Thanks for the attack post.  All Hail the Mighty Re-Seller/Rentors.  Never let truth honesty intengrity interfer with their pursuat of profits and victums.

I forgot to mention the following as it relates to the re-seller, the extract was copied from the ad in question:

"Nonpaying Auction Winners:  Should you not complete the contract in full, we will report negative feedback and assess a $175.00 relisting fee to you that you will be required to pay within five (5) business days of auctions's end."

Note:  they claim the right to directly asses a fee if someone figures out the fees are not as represented, etc. before closing.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 18, 2012)

Back on ignore till you resume your meds

*e.bram*
*Ridewithme38*
*rrlongwell*


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 18, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Back on ignore till you resume your meds
> 
> *e.bram*
> *Ridewithme38*
> *rrlongwell*



It never ceases to amaze me that TUG Brian permits the personal attacks on the person for those who do not support the Re-seller Mega Rentor network.


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 18, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Back on ignore till you resume your meds
> 
> *e.bram*
> *Ridewithme38*
> *rrlongwell*


This website needs a "Like" button!


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 18, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Thanks for the attack post.


Not an attack, just a suggestion.  You seem a bit excitable and your points would be better made if you just calmed down a bit.





> All Hail the Mighty Re-Seller/Rentors.  Never let truth honesty *intengrity* *interfer* with their *pursuat* of profits and *victums*.


Not sure what this has to do with anything.  I'm not a reseller, don't rent, etc.  

And you need to invest in a dictionary.


----------



## bshmerlie (Aug 19, 2012)

All we're saying is that you should do the research and verification before you bid.  As far as victims go....stupid people are always going to be victims...or are they just stupid?


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 19, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Back on ignore till you resume your meds
> 
> *e.bram*
> *Ridewithme38*
> *rrlongwell*



That was so funny - it got you *off *of my ignore list :hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2012)

Timeshare Warehouse is Affordable_Luxury_Items  That was his former eBay name before he became his next eBay name of Memorable Vacations. 

There is an entire thread about his lack of professionalism and rudeness.  I wouldn't buy from him if he had anything I wanted.  Most of his feedback is for purses, wallets, keychains and other items.  

He sold me a week and didn't close it for months.  The only reason he closed it finally was because the former owner was getting MF bills from Starwood and inquired of him as to why the week was still in their names.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142224&highlight=affordable+luxury+items


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 19, 2012)

Now there's a meaningful posting about an eBay poster, as opposed to whinning about a technical error in their listing which is the case on a vast majority of all listings and needs to be verified with the resort before completing a purchase


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 19, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Now there's a meaningful posting about an eBay poster, as opposed to whinning about a technical error in their listing which is the case on a vast majority of all listings and needs to be verified with the resort before completing a purchase



Misrepresenting maintanance fees and home resort then not correcting it is a techincal error?  That sounds like intentional to me and major at that.  However, apparently, to some anything goes to get the sale.  That is to say nothing about the nasty warnings on the ad that were posted above.

Regarding the defense that basically, others do it so it is OK, I understand from TUG postings and elsewhere that timeshare fraud is not uncommon.  I guess, under this way of thinking it is OK with the poster to do this.


----------



## sb2313 (Aug 20, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320963999581?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Here is the stated penality if you do not take this timeshare after bidding:
> ...


one question we could have for the seller is, how are you going to leave negative feedback? can anyone even remember the last time ebay let sellers leave negative feedback?  I'm not for or against the mega resellers, but this is a threat that would be rather difficult to pull off.


----------



## aocch3 (Aug 24, 2012)

For what it's worth, there are 4 different phases of Smoky Mountains resorts. All of them have different maintenance fees. So unless you know exactly what the deed says, you can't be certain what the fees are. In general looks like they run a little under $5.00/1k not counting other fees. Also, since mf are likely to change year to year I'm not certain that stating the mf wrong for a given year is really that important. You are really only talking about 1 year's assessment.


----------

